# Safe screw



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

They are losing work to a other national, we did some work today for a client that had just picked up a new account.... Date current SG signs was all over it and it was the same bank on all the new work orders. The client never informed us about the new bank they picked up. Wasn't a lot 25 or so but was all 

This is vary suspicious.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

On june 1st LPS got Chase back here in MI,and a few others, and we have been getting alot from them. Non stop work orders, and the work SG did was horrible. Almost every house has mold growth in it, no gas lines capped, outlets exposed, wires, Lots of overgrown trees, shrubs, the list goes on...


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*sounds like here.*

Our fild rep is buddy buddy with a vendor and in 5-6 months this vendor went from one corner of the metro to the entire metro area.. crappy work dirty stoves,no hazards done.. they do hazards that make money smokes, co2. but they wont do outlets etc. 

field rep will tear our house apart saying how dare we leave a dusty outlet cover or a finger print outlet cover.. s/g is all about games. this "big" vendor sucks

im not saying this out of hate.. the brokers fail them on all there bso's etc "which I know is a joke" its only there to make you think you suck" cause I have been at straight 4's for 2 years.

but anyways me and our field rep were in a house that the vendor did.. double, triple smokes in a house. 3-4 co2s on each floor. I pointed this out to the qc person and all I got was, well maybe they were there prior.. yeah right!!!

Our field rep is a old vendor that got fired for doing ****ty work and s/g brought the person back as a field qc person? come on!!!
the Field QC person is setting up s/g to fail, and lose fannie.
you have vendors that suck, do ****ty work but we are the ones that get told we do bad work cause a burnt out bulb was found etc..


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

The IT guru at SAFE SCREW is currently installing a new "high tech" server to keep up with all the "Back Charges"


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

IS that Jobs , Wozniac Or gates ??


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> IS that Jobs , Wozniac Or gates ??


A little while before their time. _1946.. __ENIAC (Electronic Numerical Integrator And Computer)_ _ ENIAC was designed to calculate artillery firing tables for the United States Army's Ballistic Research Laboratory. __The completed machine was announced to the public on February 14, 1946. __Developed in secret starting in 1943,__The inventors of ENIAC promoted the spread of the new technologies through a series of influential lectures on the construction of electronic digital computers at the University of Pennsylvania in 1946, known as the Moore School Lectures. Hat tip to  (AP Photo)_


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I thought this thread was going to be about profalactives.

Turns out it's worse than any STD ever. 

I really don't understand how any one can work for them. If you do how can you get out of bed in the morning?


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



JDRM said:


> On june 1st LPS got Chase back here in MI,and a few others, and we have been getting alot from them. Non stop work orders, and the work SG did was horrible. Almost every house has mold growth in it, no gas lines capped, outlets exposed, wires, Lots of overgrown trees, shrubs, the list goes on...


LPS is just as bad as safeguard these days. I just got another slew of snow removal chargebacks from January. One of them really cracked me up. They charged it back because they said I didn't clear the walk. Except there are pics of me doing it with the ATV, so they replied that since there wasn't a wake on both sides (3' walk 4'atv blade so only one pass) that it didn't count as cleared.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Rethink what you just posted.

You cleared snow in January, most likely were paid by March. 
Services rendered and invoiced.
Client apparently satisfied as payment is issued.
In July you are notified that the work is no longer satisfactory and thus payment is being recalled. How do they get the money back? By subtracting it from a check for other completed invoices.

Can you understand how a judge might look at that?


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Rethink what you just posted.
> 
> You cleared snow in January, most likely were paid by March.
> Services rendered and invoiced.
> ...


I'm sure it's illegal, but honestly is it worth my time to go after a half a dozen $100 snow removals? They know this and as much as it pisses me off I have other things to do and I'm not going to let pride hold up profit. I just stopped doing work for them.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> I'm sure it's illegal, but honestly is it worth my time to go after a half a dozen $100 snow removals? They know this and as much as it pisses me off I have other things to do and I'm not going to let pride hold up profit. I just stopped doing work for them.






Thats why I stopped doing work for all of them!!!!

As in, ALL.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

> I'm sure it's illegal, but honestly is it worth my time to go after a half a dozen $100 snow removals?


#WorthMyTime

Gotta NOT let this kind of thing continue or that $600 will be 6GRAND before long...Just food for thought. Plus you have to make that $600 up somewhere along the line... :yes:


----------



## Cocky Rocky (Jul 10, 2013)

BPWY said:


> Thats why I stopped doing work for all of them!!!!
> 
> As in, ALL.



My hero!!!


----------

